# What is this shrub?



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like honeysuckle;


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeysuckle


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Ligustrum obtusifolium, commonly known as Border privet.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

^^I agree with walliebee. We have privet all around our fence lines at my dads farm.


----------



## creekroad (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you nail it. It does look like its border privet. Thanks


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like my Privits, we have them as hedges around the fence and bees seem to like them when they flower.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

if it gets small back berries after the bloom then it is as stated, privet


----------

